# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Eugene Sandow  the perfect physique from really, really old years (19th century).

## fred_uno



----------


## s1nc1ty

Good genetics + lots of training

----------


## Cuz

Great for his time sure. He was 5’9. Id say his physique was common in the gym today and very achievable without drugs. Not to discredit he is definitely a legend but today nobody would notice him

----------


## s1nc1ty

Also a sign of that era huge shoulders and in comparison not so huge chest. Overhead press was a big lift back then and bench press didnt exist basically because lack of gym equipment

----------

